# Halo 7 string Salvus (Tele) in progress...



## Blood Tempest (Mar 18, 2014)

I know it's not typically "acceptable" to post NGDs before guitars arrive and so on, but I know there has been much controversy surrounding the guitars that Halo produce. Mine is ALMOST ready to go and I just received progress pics today, stating it should be at my door by April. I went with a pretty simple design and specs. Gloss black, tummy cut, reverse headstock, Gibson scale length, ebony fretboard, pearl binding all over, pearl pickguard, black hardware, one volume knob, and one custom Seymour Duncan 7 string Black Winter bridge pickup. From the pics, I think she looks really nice thus far. I know they aren't HD super awesome pics, but you can still get a feel for it. 

Halo has a new system of updating your order status on their site that includes a general explanation of where the guitar is in the build process, and the estimated delivery date will be updated when needed. When updates are made, an email is sent to notify you. It's a nice system. I don't have to bug them to see how things are going and I like that as much as they probably do. Their communication has been awesome and I'm really pulling for this build to be a success for me. Time will tell.


----------



## Skullet (Mar 18, 2014)

Looks good mate - hope it's a great player when you take recipt of it


----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 18, 2014)

Bet you're stoked.....that thing looks cool as hell. HalmostNGD man! Be sure and post a review when you get it; I'm interested in how they're doing.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks, guys! I really appreciate it. There's no one pulling harder for this company to turn it around than me. I really want this build to be a great success. I love how she looks and can't wait to get my hands on her. I plan on giving an in-depth review once she arrives, that way everyone is aware, good or bad.


----------



## arielmarx1014 (Mar 18, 2014)

I feel the same for Halo and some of these companies that have gotten a bad rap for being less than stellar instruments. Hope it turns out amazing. Looks great thus far. On a side note, are you in Delaware? or is Killmington a city in Denmark or something. Apologies for my lack of geographical knowledge lol


----------



## Blood Tempest (Mar 18, 2014)

arielmarx1014 said:


> I feel the same for Halo and some of these companies that have gotten a bad rap for being less than stellar instruments. Hope it turns out amazing. Looks great thus far. On a side note, are you in Delaware? or is Killmington a city in Denmark or something. Apologies for my lack of geographical knowledge lol



I only hope for companies to do well. It just means more great guitars for us all. I'm with you on that! I'm in Delaware. I put Killmington as a play on Wilmington, the city I live in. The violent crime rate is pretty out of hand there (luckily I'm not directly in the city) thus the name.


----------



## Coreysaur (Mar 18, 2014)

This is going to look sooo money when finished.


----------



## arielmarx1014 (Mar 18, 2014)

Sweet man, small world I am in Delaware as well. (Bear)


----------



## Blood Tempest (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm certainly hoping so! Hipshot + Tele should be smooth. And the fact that it's neck through.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Mar 18, 2014)

arielmarx1014 said:


> I feel the same for Halo and some of these companies that have gotten a bad rap for being less than stellar instruments. Hope it turns out amazing. Looks great thus far. On a side note, are you in Delaware? or is Killmington a city in Denmark or something. Apologies for my lack of geographical knowledge lol



No shit! That's awesome. I'm up in North Wilmington. Go on the internet to meet someone from one of the smallest states in the US. Go figure. hahaha


----------



## Charvel7string (Mar 18, 2014)

24.75? What gauge are you planning on useing?


----------



## downburst82 (Mar 18, 2014)

you said pearl binding all over, but the headstock isnt bound? is that a mistake or is that what you wanted?

Looks pretty nice overall


----------



## SevenStringJones (Mar 18, 2014)

Looks great man, I really hope yours turns out well.


----------



## TraE (Mar 18, 2014)

Niiice dude.. looks sick


----------



## Blood Tempest (Mar 19, 2014)

Charvel7string said:


> 24.75? What gauge are you planning on useing?



Probably something slightly thick. I'm gonna feel it out when it arrives. This won't see anything past B standard, drop A at lowest. I actually prefer thicker strings, so that's not an issue to me. 



downburst82 said:


> you said pearl binding all over, but the headstock isnt bound? is that a mistake or is that what you wanted?
> 
> Looks pretty nice overall



Yeah, I have been looking at the pics trying to determine if the one pic shows binding or that's a reflection. Think I'm gonna email them on this today. That might be a process they do in the USA shop versus overseas. I know the wiring, bridge mounting, etc is all done here, so maybe that is too?



SevenStringJones said:


> Looks great man, I really hope yours turns out well.





TraE said:


> Niiice dude.. looks sick



Thanks, gents.  Hoping for the best!


----------



## Skullet (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi Mate

Did they get back to you regarding the lack of headstock binding  ?


----------



## Blood Tempest (Mar 21, 2014)

Skullet said:


> Hi Mate
> 
> Did they get back to you regarding the lack of headstock binding  ?



They did. The binding was not put on the headstock. Since the headstock is straight and not angled back, putting binding on in certain spots would be extremely difficult. I definitely wish this was explained to me up front, but they said they are looking into a solution to get the binding on there for me. I'm happy to give them whatever time is necessary. They are going to figure something out for me.


----------



## Skullet (Mar 21, 2014)

Hope it works out mate , they shouldnt advertise on their custom generator that they can do that when they cant .....


----------



## Blood Tempest (Mar 21, 2014)

Let me clarify, their headstocks are usually tilted back. Because I wanted the traditional tele style of a straight headstock, I asked specifically for it. Under normal circumstances, and the assumptions that go into their online guitar builder, this would have worked just fine. I had to be difficult and ask for the straight headstock instead of an angled one. That is where the problem came into play. So it's not an issue of them being unable to bind headstocks. I just threw an unknown curve ball in the mix.


----------



## Skullet (Mar 21, 2014)

I see , well im taking note of no straight headstocks  following this thread eagerly to see how it turns out then will decide if im gonna order one  .


----------



## Blood Tempest (Mar 21, 2014)

Yeah, I was unaware of the problem this would have caused or I would have avoided it too. Believe me, I will keep you updated as often as possible. And when it finally arrives, I'll be sure to give you a full and fair review of it. I want Halo to succeed, but I'm also going to review the instrument in an unbiased fashion. Especially if other board members like yourself are considering pulling the trigger.


----------



## Randy (Mar 21, 2014)

How long from originally placing your order to where it is in the pics?


----------



## Blood Tempest (Mar 21, 2014)

Randy said:


> How long from originally placing your order to where it is in the pics?



8/29/2013 is the signed date that I submitted my final order sheet to them via fax.


----------



## Skullet (Mar 21, 2014)

Blood Tempest said:


> Yeah, I was unaware of the problem this would have caused or I would have avoided it too. Believe me, I will keep you updated as often as possible. And when it finally arrives, I'll be sure to give you a full and fair review of it. I want Halo to succeed, but I'm also going to review the instrument in an unbiased fashion. Especially if other board members like yourself are considering pulling the trigger.



Thanks mate , look forward to the updates and review


----------



## Blood Tempest (Apr 9, 2014)

The guys at Halo just uploaded two more pics of my build progress. Seems that they found a way to make the pearl binding on the headstock happen! Its looking really nice. Can't wait to get my hands on this beast! Getting really excited!


----------



## Skullet (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi mate - Result ! Looks cracking i am eager for your review. Will be the make or break for me getting a custom from Halo


----------



## Blood Tempest (Apr 10, 2014)

It's looking very nice. I'm happy that they found a solution for me, but most of all, that they were up front and honest that it could have been an issue. I can't stress enough that their communication has been excellent. Hopefully she will be wired up soon and on the way to my doorstep. I will do my best to give an unbiased and accurate review.


----------



## Skullet (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi Mate

Whats the latest with the halo  ?


----------



## Blood Tempest (Apr 29, 2014)

The last update came to me on April 18th. Said the guitar was in the process of being fully assembled. My guess is that means the wiring is being done and pickup installed. Once that's done, I would guess the only step left would be the final inspection. Should be any day now.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jun 16, 2014)

No more updates??


----------



## Skullet (Jun 18, 2014)

Come on tempest , what is the latest  ?


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jun 19, 2014)

Well fellas, she's finally complete!






I'm assuming she will be on her way to me very, very soon. I am STOKED!!!


----------



## DredFul (Jun 19, 2014)

I think I saw this on Facebook earlier but I might be wrong 

She's gorgeus! Can't wait to hear how you two get along 

Seriously though, I'm very interested to hear about the build quality.


----------



## AKan (Jun 19, 2014)

That guitar looks excellent. I would keep an eye out though. The lower saddles on the bridge are adjusted all the way back. Make sure the intonation is in order when you get it.

I'm hoping it turns out well, and plays as good as it looks. I am interested in hearing a review of one of these newer Halo Guitars.


----------



## DreamError (Jun 20, 2014)

That does look nice, even if it is a Tele 

It took from April 18th to June 19th, two months, to assemble it?  That... that seems like madness lol, but at least you should have it soon.

I'd be a little... pissed... if I was told it was being assembled, and then two months later "lol we finally got the chance to build it!" but I imagine you're also just relieved it's finally done 

I emailed them about a bass yesterday, heard back from Jeff tonight, who explained a lot to me about my inquiry, even involving math on string spacings, and he even drew me a little picture to visualize it. Have to say I was pretty impressed with the communication.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jun 20, 2014)

DredFul said:


> I think I saw this on Facebook earlier but I might be wrong
> 
> She's gorgeus! Can't wait to hear how you two get along
> 
> Seriously though, I'm very interested to hear about the build quality.



YUP! It was posted on their Facebook page. Good eye. I am really excited to receive the guitar and can't wait to hear how she sounds. I will definitely post a somewhat educated review of her once she arrives. 



AKan said:


> That guitar looks excellent. I would keep an eye out though. The lower saddles on the bridge are adjusted all the way back. Make sure the intonation is in order when you get it.
> 
> I'm hoping it turns out well, and plays as good as it looks. I am interested in hearing a review of one of these newer Halo Guitars.



The lower saddles are more than likely correct. I opted for Gibson scale length on her, so that is probably giving the best intonation. I will be sure to keep an ear out for that though. Thank you. 



DreamError said:


> That does look nice, even if it is a Tele
> 
> It took from April 18th to June 19th, two months, to assemble it?  That... that seems like madness lol, but at least you should have it soon.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I dunno what was going on during that time, but I know they have had a lot of builds going on. I don't mind the way. It's fine. I'm just glad she's done and looks great in this pic! 

Jeff's response time, knowledge, customer service, etc. is absolutely top notch. He was SUPER helpful through the specification process and answered a bunch of my questions through it all. He even made suggestions related to the build. His insight is great. And I know I threw some curveballs into the mix with this build, so they have been more than patient and accommodating. Can't say enough good things. If their service is any indication of the build quality, I will be very pleased.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 20, 2014)

Looks sweet, man...


----------



## Thrashman (Jun 20, 2014)

I too would advise you to check the intonation when it arrives, because if the intonation is correct, the bridge is still mounted too far towards the neck.. 

Luckily, there are shorter replacement saddles to remedy this available from Hipshot, if there would be any problems.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Jun 21, 2014)

I was just drooling over that guitar on Facebook day before yesterday, I didn't realize that was yours!! Not bad, man, looks like you got a good 'un!


----------



## Ivars V (Jun 21, 2014)

I can't understand, is it just the angle of the picture or that control plate really isn't straight?

Anyway, I hope the guitar has no flaws. It's hot!


----------



## Skullet (Jun 25, 2014)

Just seen this on FB . Glad its all worked out for you mate - I'm waiting on confirmation if they can do a reversed headstock (jackson headstock)


----------



## BusinessMan (Jun 25, 2014)

That looks great! Hope it turns out well. Let us know!


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jun 30, 2014)

Well, in a unfortunate event, Jeff reported to me they caught some flaws in the finish. He said a small tool was dropped on it, marring the paint. He said no dents are in the actual wood, but it's going to set back the delivery time. He is choosing to repaint the guitar because he is unhappy with how it looks. It'll delay the delivery time, but I applaud his honesty and taking the initiative to repaint the entire thing instead of sending me something that's got issues. As eager as I am to get my hands on it, I'm happy to know I'm not getting something subpar. Props to them.


----------



## Skullet (Jul 2, 2014)

Blood Tempest said:


> Well, in a unfortunate event, Jeff reported to me they caught some flaws in the finish. He said a small tool was dropped on it, marring the paint. He said no dents are in the actual wood, but it's going to set back the delivery time. He is choosing to repaint the guitar because he is unhappy with how it looks. It'll delay the delivery time, but I applaud his honesty and taking the initiative to repaint the entire thing instead of sending me something that's got issues. As eager as I am to get my hands on it, I'm happy to know I'm not getting something subpar. Props to them.




This makes me very happy that they are doing this , honesty at its best !


----------



## atrfan1 (Jul 2, 2014)

Seems like Halo have stepped up their game. I've heard less than favorable things about them before, but this thread kinda tempts me to order a guitar from them. Btw, that tele is gorgeous


----------



## Skullet (Jul 2, 2014)

atrfan1 said:


> Seems like Halo have stepped up their game. I've heard less than favorable things about them before, but this thread kinda tempts me to order a guitar from them. Btw, that tele is gorgeous



I ordered mine last night , the service has been nothing short of amazing!


----------



## SevenStringJones (Jul 2, 2014)

Blood Tempest said:


> Well, in a unfortunate event, Jeff reported to me they caught some flaws in the finish. He said a small tool was dropped on it, marring the paint. He said no dents are in the actual wood, but it's going to set back the delivery time. He is choosing to repaint the guitar because he is unhappy with how it looks. It'll delay the delivery time, but I applaud his honesty and taking the initiative to repaint the entire thing instead of sending me something that's got issues. As eager as I am to get my hands on it, I'm happy to know I'm not getting something subpar. Props to them.



Wow, that's awesome. Glad they are finally stepping up their game to this level. Really wish they would have caught issues like this on mine.


----------



## Skullet (Sep 1, 2014)

Did you ever recieve this guitar ?


----------



## The Hiryuu (Sep 1, 2014)

Blood Tempest said:


> Well, in a unfortunate event, Jeff reported to me they caught some flaws in the finish. He said a small tool was dropped on it, marring the paint. He said no dents are in the actual wood, but it's going to set back the delivery time. He is choosing to repaint the guitar because he is unhappy with how it looks. It'll delay the delivery time, but I applaud his honesty and taking the initiative to repaint the entire thing instead of sending me something that's got issues. As eager as I am to get my hands on it, I'm happy to know I'm not getting something subpar. Props to them.



I'd probably have asked them for the option to take it at a slight discount without the extra wait to fix it. But that's just me, I don't give a shit about aesthetics. And I do give a shit about money and time.


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Sep 1, 2014)

this really makes me want to order from them. Only thing is: I want custom inlays.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Sep 2, 2014)

Skullet said:


> Did you ever recieve this guitar ?



Not as of yet. My last email with them was on July 1st and I was told that it would be ready to go within the month. It's September 2nd and I still have yet to hear anything. Just emailed them this morning to find out what's happening.



The Hiryuu said:


> I'd probably have asked them for the option to take it at a slight discount without the extra wait to fix it. But that's just me, I don't give a shit about aesthetics. And I do give a shit about money and time.



Yeah, I think my reply email will be asking for some sort of discount. I was told it would be ready to go in a month, now we are two months later.



lelandbowman3 said:


> this really makes me want to order from them. Only thing is: I want custom inlays.



They can do custom inlays. Check out their site.


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Sep 2, 2014)

> They can do custom inlays. Check out their site.



yeah, I saw, but I dont have a design myself. I know what I'd want, but I don't know how good their designers are at custom inlay stuff.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Sep 3, 2014)

*UPDATE*: Jeff got back to me swiftly as always and reported that there are specs under the top clear coat that appear to be buffing compound. It's in the process of getting refinished again. He even specified they aren't refinishing it layer over layer, which is nice because that would certainly effect the tone and sustain. Jeff said he did not want it to go out with those flaws and I really respect that. He's been honest through the whole thing and has taken multiple extra steps now to ensure I'm getting what I paid for and an instrument I'm happy with. He offered me a discount or merchandise credit with them. I'll probably elect to take the discount. He guaranteed a shipping date of sometime this month. I trust him.  He's been more than accommodating. Just can't wait to get my hands on this thing.



lelandbowman3 said:


> yeah, I saw, but I dont have a design myself. I know what I'd want, but I don't know how good their designers are at custom inlay stuff.



I'd venture to say they could definitely mock something up. I was toying with a custom headstock design, but decided against it. I think if you described it in enough detail, they could most likely get you something you like. Keep in mind, there is a mock up fee, but that would be completely worth it in getting exactly what you want. It's not a large fee either.


----------



## Skullet (Sep 3, 2014)

Glad you are happy with the reason and im sure it will be worth the wait . I am on a different boat , i sent Jeff several e-mails and got no response , it is worrying i sent 2 e-mails before you sent your latest one and he responded to you but i've still not heard a thing . I have sent another so i hope he replies or i will on a flight to boot him in the niagra falls lol


----------



## Blood Tempest (Sep 3, 2014)

That's really strange that you haven't heard back. We just had a holiday this past Monday (September 1) here in the states. So that may have held up communications on his end. It's really not like them to not reply. I'm sure you will hear something soon. In my email, he even included pics of the spots that were troublesome. I know he's telling me the real reason as to why this is taking so long.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Sep 8, 2014)

Skullet, did you ever hear back from them? I was given a guaranteed shipping window of September 17-19. Everything is looking good.


----------



## Skullet (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi mate

I eventually heard back today after chasing them several times. My order is in paint process now. This is what in im getting frustrated at (bar the delayed responses) i asked for progress pics in july , i was told to ask in september so of course when Jeff responded today i asked for pics ........ The response was none at the moment check in November 

Apart from the delayed e-mails and lack of pics , everything is going ahead as planned


----------



## Blood Tempest (Sep 9, 2014)

Yeah, it took a good while for pics to get uploaded to my order as well. That doesn't seem too out of the ordinary. Glad to hear your build is progressing though. Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm looking for an inlay design to rival a crazy etherial design. any idea on how much it might cost? I'm spec'ing one out right now


----------



## asopala (Sep 13, 2014)

If you have the straight headstock, are they also going to add string trees?


----------



## asopala (Sep 13, 2014)

lelandbowman3 said:


> I'm looking for an inlay design to rival a crazy etherial design. any idea on how much it might cost? I'm spec'ing one out right now



Something that crazy I assume would be in the hundreds of dollars, easily.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Sep 15, 2014)

asopala said:


> If you have the straight headstock, are they also going to add string trees?



I believe so, yes.



asopala said:


> Something that crazy I assume would be in the hundreds of dollars, easily.



+1 to this. It would be costly, but if that's what you really want, it should be worth it.


----------



## steinny (Sep 22, 2014)

so did this get shipped?

I'm very curious about Halo, but I've tried contacting them by email a few times about a potential custom build and have never received any response; not an auspicious start.

*EDIT: after 3-4 emails, they did respond.


----------



## Fretless (Sep 22, 2014)

I so hope this gets shipped out and completed right. The last thing I want to see is another brj nightmare


----------



## Skullet (Sep 26, 2014)

Tempest , what is the latest  ? I hope they deliver mate


----------



## Blood Tempest (Oct 1, 2014)

steinny said:


> so did this get shipped?
> 
> I'm very curious about Halo, but I've tried contacting them by email a few times about a potential custom build and have never received any response; not an auspicious start.
> 
> *EDIT: after 3-4 emails, they did respond.





Fretless said:


> I so hope this gets shipped out and completed right. The last thing I want to see is another brj nightmare





Skullet said:


> Tempest , what is the latest  ? I hope they deliver mate



I was out of the country on vacation until September 28th. Jeff wanted to ship the guitar that week, but I requested that he wait to ship it until this week since I wouldn't be home to sign for it, or pick it up at the local shipping office if I missed them. Didn't want it getting shipped all the way back to Halo, as they are on the opposite side of the country from me. So, last I heard, all is ready and she will ship shortly. Very much looking forward to it.


----------



## Skullet (Oct 2, 2014)

Blood Tempest said:


> I was out of the country on vacation until September 28th. Jeff wanted to ship the guitar that week, but I requested that he wait to ship it until this week since I wouldn't be home to sign for it, or pick it up at the local shipping office if I missed them. Didn't want it getting shipped all the way back to Halo, as they are on the opposite side of the country from me. So, last I heard, all is ready and she will ship shortly. Very much looking forward to it.



I am Jealous , i am in need of a holiday  

Hope she meets your expectations


----------



## Blood Tempest (Oct 2, 2014)

Skullet said:


> I am Jealous , i am in need of a holiday
> 
> Hope she meets your expectations



Thanks, mate! I'll be sure to fill you all in about it ASAP.


----------



## steinny (Oct 11, 2014)

Any updates?


----------



## Leuchty (Oct 13, 2014)

Hey mate, any new info?


----------



## Oreo-Tan (Oct 17, 2014)

The waiting... Any updates?


----------



## Blood Tempest (Oct 20, 2014)

NGD coming momentarily. Sorry for the delay guys.

EDIT: here's the thread http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/281876-ngd-halo-custom-guitars-salvus-tele.html#post4190695


----------

